# My #1 hunting partner gets it done!



## Todd Cook (Nov 13, 2016)

We've had a awfully slow season. Michelle had foot surgery at the begining of bow season, and I haven't been able to buy a deer with a $100 bill. We decided for a change of scenery so we loaded up and went to some land we have access to in Twiggs county on Friday. We got down and I've never seen such dry parched ground. Acorns were gone, what there was, and the deer sign I found was old. 

But heck, were here so lets hunt. We knew where a couple of ladder stands were at so we got in . Right about dark Michelle texted me and said a bunch of hogs came in on her. Said she had shot one and thought she hit it good.

Liz Frost (Lady Frost on here) had gone down with us. She's real new to hunting and I wanted her to go on the bloodtrail with us. We waited a few minutes( it was totally dark by then) and eased over to where Michelle was. She was still in her stand waiting on us. The surprise was the rest of the hogs hadn't gone 40 yards and one of them ran by me at about 4 feet! That was some excitement, especially for Liz who had never seen a wild hog before.

The bloodtrail was an easy one, and 60 yards later we found the young boar, about 90 or 100 pounds of him. She hit him right on the shoulder, punched through and stopped in the far shoulder. 39# longbow, 26" draw. Magnus stinger and 700 spine carbon arrow. Sorry for the bad pictures. I was holding the light and the camera.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 13, 2016)

Awesome great shot


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 13, 2016)

Just right man! Good job Michelle!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 13, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 13, 2016)

Great job, congrats Michelle!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 13, 2016)

Excellent Michelle.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 13, 2016)

Awesome!  Great hunt Michelle!!!


----------



## tee p (Nov 14, 2016)

Excellent


----------



## trad bow (Nov 14, 2016)

Good deal. Congrats


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 14, 2016)

Great job Mrs. Cook!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 14, 2016)

Good job Young Lady!!RC


----------



## SquirrelBait (Nov 14, 2016)

Great Job , Michelle  !!!!!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 14, 2016)

Good job Michelle, great shot.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 14, 2016)

That's a nice boar and some good pork.  Congratulations on a job well done.  You also answered a question for me.  I got my grandson a Samick Sage with 35# limbs last summer.  He was drawing it 24" at first but can hold it at 26 real good now and is dying to hunt.  I think he is ready for some 40# limbs and at 26" should be able to make clean kills if your 39# bow at 26" took down that boar.  Congratulations again on putting meat in the freezer.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 14, 2016)

Clipper said:


> That's a nice boar and some good pork.  Congratulations on a job well done.  You also answered a question for me.  I got my grandson a Samick Sage with 35# limbs last summer.  He was drawing it 24" at first but can hold it at 26 real good now and is dying to hunt.  I think he is ready for some 40# limbs and at 26" should be able to make clean kills if your 39# bow at 26" took down that boar.  Congratulations again on putting meat in the freezer.



2 years ago she shot through a sow that was considerably bigger with the same bow. It's always amazing to me how little force it takes with the right broadhead.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 15, 2016)

Great boar, Congrats!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 15, 2016)

Man, that is awesome! Great shot and congratulations Michelle!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 15, 2016)

Great story Todd, I've shot 3D with Michelle a few times, I'm not surprised by her hog kill, nice work!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 15, 2016)

That's awesome!! Congratulations Michelle!!


----------



## GrayG (Nov 16, 2016)

That will be some fine eating. Congrats!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 21, 2016)

Congratulations! Good job Michelle!


----------

